# Need Help With .22's



## Kare (Sep 5, 2012)

I am new to hand guns and really enjoy target shooting. I have been doing a lot of research on the internet and went to a gun store yesterday. I really like the Ruger MKlll and the Sig Mosquito. The fellow at the store was VERY irritating!! I asked questions about the problems I read on the internet about both. Mainly the problems with the difficulty breaking down the Ruger and the "recall" on the Mosquito's safety. He said that the Ruger isn't a problem if it's done properly and there are no recalls on the Mosquito. He also said that you can't get "good" info on the internet. ???? Anyway .... I really like the 2 pistols mentioned and would really appreciate any advice on which one would be better for target practice. Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the problem disassembling the rugers and reassembling the rugers comes from not following the instructions EXACTLY.

the manual has the steps you need to follow and there are also numerous videos online to SHOW you the exact steps. 
the first few times will take a while, once you do it and practice it, takes much less time.

on my markII i always have a problem getting the lever out of the recess in the grip. what i did was go to a craft store and buy a hook made for hooking rugs..... i can reach in behind the lever and pull it out. in it doesnt scratch like a dental would.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the problem disassembling the rugers and reassembling the rugers comes from not following the instructions EXACTLY.
> 
> the manual has the steps you need to follow and there are also numerous videos online to SHOW you the exact steps.
> the first few times will take a while, once you do it and practice it, takes much less time.
> ...


Listen to this post! I know from experience, a 130$ mistake, that not following the instructions can be a problem. It is not rocket science, but you do have to reassemble the Ruger just like it says. Great guns just the same.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm new to shooting also, I have the Sig Mosquito shot around 300 rounds through it so far with no problems. Its a fun little gun to shoot.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Listen to TBH, I never thought about the rug hook idea but it sounds good and may have to look into it myself. I have three ruger mk II's and love them and shoot them often, and its not hard to put them back together with practice. My step son bought the sig and likes ok but I haven't shot it yet so I don't know what its like. I do oun several sig's though and have never had any problems with them. Personally I would get a Ruger with the 6 inch barrel and it would be fine for most target shooting.
Shoot safe and have fun
JT


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get the ruger mkiii
i have the 22/45 version
took it apart last weekend and used a utube video on how to take it appart
pictures are worth a million words
first time is a bear but it gets easier each time


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Owned about 5-6 various model Ruger .22 pistols (Standards, MK-Is, and MK-IIs) over the last 30 years, and still have one of the MK-II 22/45 models. Great guns, solid performers, very accurate once you find one or two of their favorite loads. My current MK-II:










I know, I know, the slip-on rubber grip sleeve doesn't help the appearance, but it sure helps my grip. Function over form for me (in most cases).


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweet lookin gun!!! You need a few more magazines.. LOL


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

For me it's the Ruger, MKII, MKIII, and 22/45 have 3. For some reason the sig just doesn't fell right in my hand.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

beretta9mm said:


> Sweet lookin gun!!! You need a few more magazines.. LOL


Thanks! Actually, I think I did pick up a few more since this photo was taken, but then I bought one of those Ultimate Cliploaders that you just dump the rounds into, shake it a bit, then insert the mag and it fills it up. Now I feel like I don't really need this many mags anymore. More info on the Ultimate Cliploader:

The Ultimate Cliploader

Ultimate cliploader - YouTube

http://www.mcfaden.com/cliploader.html

I have no connection to the manufacturer, or any company that sells them; I just think they are slick!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Thanks! Actually, I think I did pick up a few more since this photo was taken, but then I bought one of those Ultimate Cliploaders that you just dump the rounds into, shake it a bit, then insert the mag and it fills it up. Now I feel like I don't really need this many mags anymore. More info on the Ultimate Cliploader:
> 
> The Ultimate Cliploader
> 
> ...


Good grief, that's cool. I've never seen anything like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

The only bad thing about The Ultimate Cliploader is that you'll burn up *much *more ammo that you did before. Not to say thats a bad thing!  The only problem that I've had with mine is when I've attempted to run rounds that use a heavy wax lube (CCI SV). Now I only get it out to use it with cheap copper washed bulk ammo which works great in it.

Edit...
As far as which one to use for target practice the only one I could comment on would be the Ruger. I have 3 MKII and they all shoot very well. Honestly, any MK pistol that I've shot has been a good shooter. I would love to try to a Mosquito some time because all the Sigs (9mm & 45) that I've shot were great shooters as well. Another great option could be the Browning Buckmark if you haven't looked in to those, but I'm assuming you have.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> Good grief, that's cool. I've never seen anything like that. Thanks for sharing.


I also find it funny that it's a ultimate "clip" loader. Oh well.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Kare said:


> He also said that you can't get "good" info on the internet. ????


I run in to people like this once in a while. This guy can't tell his ass from a hole in the grass. I wouldn't buy squat from that store. They're all probably a bunch of ignoramuses who don't know dink about guns, but think they do. Take your business elsewhere.

Don  <><


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

What are some of the larger .22 hand guns available? something maybe that has a look of a larger caliber?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hello BowerR64,,,*

I won't list the many pot-metal 1911 and Beretta clones,,,
I personally wouldn't buy one on a bet so I can't in good faith list them..

The three I *can* recommend are:
CZ-75B Kadet
Sig-Sauer P226 Classic 22
Sig-Sauer P229 Classic 22

The CZ-75B Kadet is near identical in size and shape to the 9mm version,,,
The main difference being that the Kadet has an adjustable rear sight,,,
You could buy the 9mm version and the Kadet Adapter Kit for it.

I own the 9mm pistol and the Kadet pistol,,,
They are excellent firearms that I can't recommend highly enough.

I have a friend that bought the P-226 Classic 22 for his wife,,,
Then he bought the P-229 Classic 22 for himself.

The strange but wonderful thing about these pistols is,,,
You buy the Caliber X-Change kits to convert them *up* to a centerfire cartridge.

He bought the 9mm kit for his P-229,,,
His wife is staying with the 22 for a while longer.

Their Sigs are wonderful .22 pistols,,,
My CZ's are wonderful pistols.

I outshoot him with my Kadet,,,
His wife is closing in on me with her P-226.

There are numerous rimfire conversions for 1911's and Glocks,,,
None of them are factory originals though,,,
I have no experience with these.

Hope this helps,,,

Aarond

.


----------

